# Sargent 307?



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this a low angle plane and is it worth a snot compared to the Stanlry 60 1/2?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's not a low angle, too lazy to go out to my workshop to make sure. I do know it's their most common block plane and a lot of the Craftsman were 307's in disguise (flip over the lever cap and look for the # underneath). It's longer than a 60-1/2 and a bit wider too so it doesn't feel as comortable in my undersized hands. It's got the adjustment lever of a stanley 9-1/2 which goes under the cutter, as opposed to the one on a stanley 60-1/2 which goes behind the cutter, which makes me even more sure that it's not a low angle or that would be a very tight fit for the wheel.
As for price, that depends on condition, condition, condition, ignorance of the buyer, honesty of the seller, alignment of the planets, what's playing on the radio, dollar vs yen and way too many other variables to make a guestimate on but a comparison of completed eBay auctions would give you a ballpark figure.


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I was just doing a visual comparison and the iron looked a little low on the back and the price is right for any good used plane.


----------

